# Bosch Colt Palm Router



## CNCWOODWORKER (Oct 19, 2009)

If any of you have one of these, give me some feedback. I'm considering buying one, but I want to see what everyone else thinks. How easy is it to change the bit? How well does the depth adjustment work? Any issues with the router moving in the base, causing the bit to be out of alignment? Any recommendations as far as essential accessories?
I planned on getting the template base and centering cone. I've read some negative reviews about the template base on amazon, but some sound like they just didn't know what they were doing, but it could be poor quality control on either the router or the base...


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have one and haven't used it much but for those times when you just need a small quick routing job it's ideal. I haven't had any issues to speak of. A plunge base would make it PERFECT!


----------



## bdaniel (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought the Dewalt one and after using it, I am convinced I should have bought the colt.
I like the feel of it a lot better. I use it for inlay work sometimes.


----------



## Tom Hintz (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had the Bosch Colt Installers Kit (extra bases) for a few years and it continues to perform well with no issues. I really like this outfit and continue to use it frequently for smaller routing jobs as well as for laminate trimming. I have a full review of this kit atthe link below if that would help.

Bosch Colt Review


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there somewhere to buy the Colt accessories without buying the whole kit?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bosch Colt

Amazon.com: bosch colt US Home Improvement

http://toolmonger.com/2007/02/11/hands-on-the-bosch-colt-variable-speed-palm-router/

Home Depot Canada


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Bob but Amazon won't ship tools (or accessories it seems)to Canada


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

CanuckGal said:


> Thanks Bob but Amazon won't ship tools (or accessories it seems)to Canada


Deb,

According to this link, they say they will ship to Canada 

Amazon.com: Help > Shipping & Delivery > International Shipping


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Most stuff they will ship but not tools or tool accessories. I don't know why. The page comes up and says


> We are not able to ship this item to your default shipping address.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

They sure contradict their self :nono:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

You are going to need to move over to the other side of the wall or get a mate on the west side of the wall.. so you can drop ship to him/her ...

=======



CanuckGal said:


> Most stuff they will ship but not tools or tool accessories. I don't know why. The page comes up and says


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL Bob, well moving isn't an option. But I imagine if I want something bad enough I could encourage a friend to help me.


----------

